# News: Emoji sans le Jailbreak de l'iPhone



## mistermagic (24 Janvier 2009)

Désormais, chaque propriétaire peut ajouter des smileys emoji japonais sur son iPhone sans avoir à le jailbreacker. Jusqu'à présent, cela n'était possible qu'avec des iPhones, vendu dans le pays des samouraïs. Ou bien, il devrait être Jailbreacker pour les avoirs (se trouve dans Cydia). Voici une façon bien plus symple de les installer:

1. Téléchargement d'un fichier sur le PC ou Mac vcard.vcf (6 Ko); 
2. a) soit vous faite l'importation le carnet d'adresses dans l'iPhone; 
    b) soit vous s'envoyer le fichier à votre adresse email, ouvrez le mail (sur l'iphone) et ouvrez le fichier Mail.app envoyé. L'iphone vous démandera si vous voulez ajouter les 27 nouveaux contacts:





3. Après l'ajout des contacts, allez dans Réglages>> Accueil>> Clavier>> Japon>> choisir QWERTY:





4. Pour insérer un sourire dans le SMS, cliquez sur globe (qui se trouve entre la barre d'espace et le 123) sur le clavier jusqu'à ce que la langue japonaise (en clavier QWERTY, mais vous remarquerais que le barre d'espace est ecris en japonais), et ensuite ecrire le mots "emojia" ou "emojii" ou encore "emojiu", pour sélectionner l'icône de son expression:




PS: Pour ceux qui veulent bleufer les nanas avec la langue russe, le sms dit "La 5 éme saison de "Lost" est sortie. Vient, j'ai quelque saison" 

Source: Gizmodo


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour l'info.
Mais il me semble que seul les téléphones ayant la banque de smileys peuvent les lire.
Au japon tout les téléphones en sont équipés mais en Europe ou en Russie, c'est peu probable.


----------



## mistermagic (24 Janvier 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Merci pour l'info.
> Mais il me semble que seul les téléphones ayant la banque de smileys peuvent les lire.
> Au japon tout les téléphones en sont équipés mais en Europe ou en Russie, c'est peu probable.



beh moi je l'ai essayer et maintenant je possède ces emojis. je l'ai voulais depuis très longtemps! mais, le fait de qu'il fallait Jailbreacker l'iPhone pour en avoir me freinais. 
Ces image viennent de mon iPhone 3G chez moi ils fonctionnent super bien
PS: iPhone 3G acheter en Belgique. Des l'ont essayer avec les iPhones acheter içi en russie et c'est OK!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2009)

Je me suis mal exprimé. 

Si le destinataire de tes messages ne possède pas les emoji sur son téléphone, il ne pourra pas les lire.


----------



## mistermagic (24 Janvier 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Je me suis mal exprimé.
> 
> Si le destinataire de tes messages ne possède pas les emoji sur son téléphone, il ne pourra pas les lire.



oui je confirme, car je vient de m'envoyer un sms sur mon iPhone V1 en 1.1.4 et cela afficher des carrés! 
sur un iPhone 3G avec un firmware 2.0 ou sup et/ou inf pas essayé donc essayer vous!


----------



## mistermagic (25 Janvier 2009)

je l'ai essayer avec un iPhone 3G et les Emoji fonctionnent super bien! )


----------



## profdejap (28 Février 2009)

L'application "spell number - emoji for FREE" de "Water Lou" sur l'App Store rempli aussi cette fonction gratuitement.

Il suffit de télécharger l'application depuis l'App Store, de la lancer
De taper "9876543.21" et d'appuyer sur le bouton central de l'iPhone.
puis dans les Réglage du téléphone> Général > Clavier > Claviers internationaux > Japonais de mettre "Icônes emoji" sur "1".

tadaa


----------



## rhyzoo (28 Février 2009)

profdejap a dit:


> L'application "spell number - emoji for FREE" de "Water Lou" sur l'App Store rempli aussi cette fonction gratuitement.
> 
> Il suffit de télécharger l'application depuis l'App Store, de la lancer
> De taper "9876543.21" et d'appuyer sur le bouton central de l'iPhone.
> ...



et oui hier jai trouver ça sur un site. jai installer depuis apple store c moin compliqué 
quand je clique sur la glob pour changer de langue jai un clavier plein de ....qui est tous prét&#58389;&#57430;&#57431;&#58388;&#58373;&#57606;&#58392;&#58391;&#58381;&#58378;&#58372;&#57605;&#58377;&#58382;&#58370;&#57608;&#58371;&#57432;&#58375;&#58369;&#58383;&#57616;&#57394;&#58117;&#58115;&#57624;&#58439;&#57625;&#58119;&#58120;&#58436;&#58433;&#58422;&#58423;&#58424;&#58426;&#58425;&#58427;&#57623;&#58432;&#58434;&#58438;&#58437;&#57627;&#58440;&#57395;&#57618;&#58149;&#58130;&#58128;&#57638;&#57639;&#57352;&#58636;&#58637;&#58641;&#58639;&#58642;&#58640;&#58638;®&#57930;&#57927;&#57928;&#57922;&#57925;&#57918;&#57929;&#57922;&#57930;&#57924;&#57924;&#57882;&#57882;&#57882;&#58675;&#57926;&#57930;&#57924;&#57625;&#58670;&#58659;&#58657;&#58669;&#57609;&#58664;&#57370;&#58672;&#58665;&#58662;&#57610;&#58116;&#57392;&#58118;&#58656;&#57428;&#57369;
vous les voyez depuis chea vous? 

mon iphone peut les voir avant installer, parcontre je teste avec mes autre encien telephone 
 ça ne marchz pas y'a que des petit carré ou des i i iiiiiii ou ??????????  
a+


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Perso, je ne vois rien. :mouais:


----------



## Oracle (8 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de tester Spell Number, et si le code donné ici n'a pas marché pour moi, celui-ci a par contre fonctionné : 91929394.59

Inutile, donc indispensable


----------



## Gwen (9 Septembre 2009)

Les Emoji sont visibles sur TOUTS les iPhones a a partir du 3G sans soucis, que cette fonction soit activée ou non.

Donc, ça marche à coup sur en réception mais que sur les iPhones, pas sur un ordinateur ou un autre téléphone.

Un peu limitatif.


----------



## Oracle (14 Septembre 2009)

Cela sert effectivement uniquement pour les messages que l'on adresse à ses contacts possédant un iPhone. Il suffit de le savoir et d'y penser au moment de rédiger un message 

Ce qui est pratique c'est qu'il est possible d'en mettre dans le nom de ses contacts ce qui peut permettre de les identifier plus rapidement. Ceci dit, je n'ai pas vérifié la tronche que le contact prenait sur le Carnet d'adresse du mac.


----------



## mary3107 (27 Août 2010)

Oracle a dit:


> Je viens de tester Spell Number, et si le code donné ici n'a pas marché pour moi, celui-ci a par contre fonctionné : 91929394.59
> 
> Inutile, donc indispensable


 

ce code marche chez moi avec 3GS


----------

